# Conventional fishing rod for Penn 525 Mag for inshore/beach--Distance is a must



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Does anyone know of a great conventional rod for a Penn 525 Mag that can be used to fish off the beaches in New York City and Long Island? I am currently looking to spend about $150 and was looking at the BPS Ocean Master surf rods, but not sure which model would be best for distance and for NY water fishing!

http://www.basspro.com/Offshore-Angler-Ocean-Master-Surf-Rods-Casting/product/38525/-897690). 

I am looking to get the best distances when casting. Any advice would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks,
FF


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

If you're throwing 5-6oz and bait, I'd go for the 12' 3-6oz. For 8oz and bait (and heavier), the 12' 6-12oz would work well. Both of these rods are decent for distance casting. With good technique, both are capable of 100 yard plus casts. I have both; I feel like the lighter one is very well suited for 5oz but the heavier one definitely needs 8+ ounces to load properly.


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Atlanta King, 

I think I will get the 12' 3-6oz. I'm a newbie to conventionals and love to fish, but i'm not getting out as far as i would like on my spinning setups. I am also considering Sufix Tritanium 17lb Hi Vis for my 525 Penn Mag which will be arriving by mail shortly! I'm thing of installing a Mag conversion kit on it, but then I will lose the clicker which will suck when I can't hear the rod on the beach! :-(
Should I be doing this? What type of leader should I use to help with distance casting on the beach?

Thanks,
FF


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*


FishFeen said:



I'm thing of installing a Mag conversion kit on it, but then I will lose the clicker which will suck when I can't hear the rod on the beach! :-(

Thanks,
FF

Click to expand...

*No need to mag a Penn 525 mag it is alrady magged. That is why it is called MAG.


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I was curios as to why so many folks are adding the knobby to the 525 Mag reel and recommending it? People say that the slidey is easy to move and that's why they put the knobby on the reel.


----------



## fishin757 (Nov 29, 2010)

Orest said:


> No need to mag a Penn 525 mag it is alrady magged. That is why it is called MAG.


+1


----------



## hifu (Aug 3, 2006)

think the fella is lookin' for a rod under 150 guys......i'm lost in that issue.....work some ot and spend the big bucks, a good custom will last ya a long time


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Maybe it's a 525GS and not a Mag.......


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Ocean Master is heavy Cowboy up some more loot and see if Surf Rat still has the Loomis 1448 available. Hands down a lighter and more efficient surf tool


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks! I'm not working currently. I wish I was working, I would have definitely muster the extra loot for a better rod!!!!  I saw folks talking about the Breakaway and Ron Arra rods, but it's a far reach for me at this time. I'm supposed to do surgery on my left shoulder on September 1st. That puts me in the crapper during the Striper season, but I still want to do a little fishing before my surgery and throw my conventional. I bet a few of you dudes can relate.

--FishFeen


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Which of these is the best bet for the Penn 525 Mag for fishing the beach? Does anyone have these?

SUR1505F	Matte Clear	12'6"	2	15-25 lb.	2-6 oz.	.970	10.5	Moderate Fast	13.04 oz.
SUR1506F	Matte Clear	12'6"	2	15-30 lb.	4-8 oz.	.990	10.5	Moderate Fast	14.0 oz.
SUR1508F	Matte Clear	12'6"	2	15-40 lb.	4-12 oz.	.980	12.0	Moderate-Fast	15.1 oz.	
SUR1567F	Matte Clear	13'0"	2	20-50 lb.	5-10 oz.	.995	12.0	Moderate-Fast	17.5 oz.	
SUR1569F	Matte Clear	13'0"	2	20-60 lb.	6-16 oz. 1.03	12.0


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

FishFeen said:


> Okay, I was curios as to why so many folks are adding the knobby to the 525 Mag reel and recommending it? People say that the slidey is easy to move and that's why they put the knobby on the reel.


Yes the sliddy does move; just get in the habit of checking the position on every cast. Sure some times you do forget; it just gives you something to do while everyone around you are catching fish and your picking out a birds nest. 

Plus some like to adjust the mag setting during the cast and the knobby is made for that while the slidey is a bit much to do.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Not that I have anything against customs (I have several and I wrap rods as well), but if you shop carefully, you can put together a OM 12' Light + Penn 525 Mag combo for less than many of the custom _blanks_. I paid around $225 for my OM 12' Light + Penn 525 Mag combo, brand new (just have to shop around). Yes, a custom rod might cast a tad further and be a tad lighter, and a fancy reel might be a tad smoother, but a OM+525 combo will do 99% of that for less than half of the price. The OMs go on sale every so often for around $100, so watch for the sales. There are gently used 525 Mags for sale frequently for around $100 as well. 

I wouldn't worry about the slidey mag mechanism. It does slide a bit if you bump it, but it isn't that much trouble to check it right before you cast; hey, you have to put it in freespool each time too, right? I just run mine with light oil in the bearings (yellow rocket fuel or 3 in 1 oil) and put the mags on maximum: no muss, no fuss and dependable service. 

Load the reel with some 17lb line, throw on a 50-60lb shock leader, put on a fish finder rig and go fishing.


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

AtlantaKing,

That sounds good, I will keep my eyes out for a deal on the OM 12' Light. What setup from Rainshadow would beat the OM 12' Light? I guess this migh be a tough question!!!! :-$

Baton Rainshadow *****

SUR1505F	Matte Clear	12'6"	2	15-25 lb.	2-6 oz.	.970	10.5	Moderate Fast	13.04 oz.
SUR1506F	Matte Clear	12'6"	2	15-30 lb.	4-8 oz.	.990	10.5	Moderate Fast	14.0 oz.
SUR1508F	Matte Clear	12'6"	2	15-40 lb.	4-12 oz.	.980	12.0	Moderate-Fast	15.1 oz.	
SUR1567F	Matte Clear	13'0"	2	20-50 lb.	5-10 oz.	.995	12.0	Moderate-Fast	17.5 oz.
UR1569F	Matte Clear	13'0"	2	20-60 lb.	6-16 oz. 1.03	12.0 Moderate-Fast	17.0 oz.

OM 12' Light ***** 3-6 OZ LURE WEIGHT 17-40 LB LINE	12' OM12SCM


Thanks,
FishFeen


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

You do know that Batson sells blanks only??? You still hafta buy the parts and build the rod. That said, I have, I think, 9 Rainshadows of various sorts. The SUR1505 does nicely with 6 oz and a small bait. The SUR1508 is good for 8 or 10 and bait. I think, but don't have one so can't say for sure, the SUR1506 would make a wonderful striper rod.


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Like SteveZ said the sur1506 is a great striper rod, and unless weather conditions require throwing heavy payloads it will work good for drumming as well. I own nine different RS and would highly recommend all of them just depends on the situation.


----------



## obxflea (Dec 15, 2007)

the 1508 is light and will throw 6oz a long ways, great fishing rod.


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

SteveZ said:


> You do know that Batson sells blanks only??? You still hafta buy the parts and build the rod. That said, I have, I think, 9 Rainshadows of various sorts. The SUR1505 does nicely with 6 oz and a small bait. The SUR1508 is good for 8 or 10 and bait. I think, but don't have one so can't say for sure, the SUR1506 would make a wonderful striper rod.




I know they sell blanks, but I just wanted to know which one would be good to purchase if I found one at a good price! Someone said that I have to be careful from where or whom I purchase the custom rods from because a customized rod can have all the best parts, but still be built poorly!!!! This is making me lean to the Ocean Master 12' Light from BPS for $150.


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

obxflea said:


> the 1508 is light and will throw 6oz a long ways, great fishing rod.


Thanks!


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Rocks&Reds said:


> Like SteveZ said the sur1506 is a great striper rod, and unless weather conditions require throwing heavy payloads it will work good for drumming as well. I own nine different RS and would highly recommend all of them just depends on the situation.



Thanks! I'm looking for sensitivity in the rod, I am casting weights from 3-8 oz. + bait, but mostly between 4-6 oz. regularly. I have been thinking about getting the Ocean Master 12' Light (3-6oz.) from BPS for $150.


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

AtlantaKing said:


> If you're throwing 5-6oz and bait, I'd go for the 12' 3-6oz. For 8oz and bait (and heavier), the 12' 6-12oz would work well. Both of these rods are decent for distance casting. With good technique, both are capable of 100 yard plus casts. I have both; I feel like the lighter one is very well suited for 5oz but the heavier one definitely needs 8+ ounces to load properly.


Thanks, I think I like the lighter Ocean Master, but wondering what will be the difference in casting distance between the two.


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey AtlantaKing,

I just ordered the Ocean Master 3-6 oz. from BPS!!! The reel got here today, I cant wait to try the Rod out!!! I hope it's sturdy too, I have a 12' ft and 11' ft Tsunami Trophy Series spinning and they are pretty strong. I haven't broken those with the occasional line wrap-arounds on the rod tips when casting! LOL  

Total to be charged:	$197.60 (for Ocean Master shipped 2-days)

Can't wait !!!!!!

-FF


----------



## FishFeen (Aug 10, 2011)

Hey fellas,

I finally got a chance to take the rod out yesterday morning! It was aggravating picking out the bird's nests, but I started to get the hang of it even though I was casting towards incoming wind. The BPS Ocean Master 12' light (3-6 oz.) rod is thick and reel mount is higher compared to my Tsunami's, but it's workable since I usually stick it into a sand spike. My 525 Mag (original reel) is spooled with 15lb clear mono currently. 

1) Is there a better alternative to 15 lb clear mono for night fishing and easier picking out bird's nests? 

2) Also, what should I use for a (60 lb) shock leader?

3) Does anyone live in NYC and have the time to meet-up, fish, and help me get some distance and casting tips?


----------

